# Mountain Run!!! Prescott Valley, AZ ---> Jerome, AZ



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

Mountain Run!!! Prescott Valley, AZ ---> Jerome, AZ 

Hey guys! I'm looking to set up a cruise/ mountain run for the early spring. If we get enough interest, I'll start to gather more details for the run as the final date set approaches...

Here's the run down. I have this nice set of twisties right in my back yard here in Prescott Valley, Arizona. It is Arizona highway 89-A that takes you from the edge of Prescott Valley on into the history laden town of Jerome, Arizona. It's a huge tourist destination, with lots of sights to see, shops, & restaurants that are all well worth the visit.

Here is a link for more information on the town of Jerome:
Tourism Information for Jerome Arizona, the Mile High Town with 50 Mile Views

I've driven this stretch of road several times since I've lived here in Arizona and it's tons of fun. The views through the mountains & valleys are spectacular, so bring a friend to sit in the passengers seat to take lots of pics or video...if their stomach can bear it! Those who tag along on this trip will definitely be hanging on to the "oh $#1*" handle!!! The road up to Jerome can be both relaxing & exhilarating depending on what type of driving mood you are in that day.

Here's a short Youtube video of a Ferrari & Porsche playing cat & mouse on 89-A on the way up to Jerome...





So this is how it would play out...

-We pick out a nice sunny Saturday morning to leave from Prescott Valley, AZ for the Drive to Jerome.

-Choose a spot as a central meeting spot in the Prescott Valley, AZ prior to departure.

-Spend the lunch time hours taking in the sights, smells, & sounds of the old town of Jerome.

-then the rest of the afternoon can be spent either driving to our respective homes or you guys could stick around town so I can show you the town of Prescott & the infamous whiskey row...but that's a whole other discussion!!! 

Let me know what you guys think!!!

*TENTATIVE DATE SET: *

*APRIL 10TH, 2010(Saturday)*

*This is the weekend following Easter Sunday...let me know what you guys think!!!*

Small road leading from Jerome to the public parking lot...









Plenty of parking!!!


















The parking lot sits right by an old shut down copper mine...


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

I've gotten a good response for this run on other forums...approximate head count to date is 50+ vehicles! Keep spreading the word! Warm weather is just around the corner guys!!!


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

***NEW INFORMATION AS OF 3/9/10***

CUSTOMS 2 CLASSICS CAR SHOW + Mountain Run! Prescott Valley, AZ to Jerome, AZ

This is the new ELEMENT added to this event. My friends at EMBRY RIDDLE AERONAUTICAL UNIVERSITY in Prescott, AZ are holding their 2nd annual car show the same day as our run. It is the CUSTOMS 2 CLASSICS 2010 car show, and they have been kind enough to invite all those that have planned on going on the run to attend the show as participants or spectators.

There will be plenty of food, family fun & entertainment, & a good # of cars to drool over. The folks at ERAU are expecting a turnout of 100+ participants for the show. 

Our original plans for the MOUNTAIN RUN will essentially remain the same. The only thing that will change is the rally point & departure time!!!



















This is the general timeline for the day of the show:

6am-7:30am - ERAU setup + VENDOR setup.

8-10am - Start the music. Show cars arrive, directed to parking locations and given welcome packet with instructions on registration. Fill out registration forms + their $10 and food donations. 

10:30am - REGISTRATION CLOSES. NO MORE ENTRIES TO BE JUDGED.

10:30am-2:30pm - judging begins. Main attractions, lunch, Etc

2:30pm - judging complete, scores tallied and winners organized

3:00pm - music stops. Winners announced

3:30pm - raffle winners announced

4:00pm - clean up


Here's the run down for the MOUNTAIN RUN. I have this nice set of twisties right in my back yard here in Prescott Valley, Arizona. It is Arizona highway 89-A that takes you from the edge of Prescott Valley on into the history laden town of Jerome, Arizona. It's a huge tourist destination, with lots of sights to see, shops, & restaurants that are all well worth the visit.

Here is a link for more information on the town of Jerome:
Tourism Information for Jerome Arizona, the Mile High Town with 50 Mile Views

I've driven this stretch of road several times since I've lived here in Arizona and it's tons of fun. The views through the mountains & valleys are spectacular, so bring a friend to sit in the passengers seat to take lots of pics or video...if their stomach can bear it! Those who tag along on this trip will definitely be hanging on to the "oh $#1*" handle!!! The road up to Jerome can be both relaxing & exhilirating depending on what type of driving mood you are in that day.

Here's a short Youtube video of a Ferrari & Porsche playing cat & mouse on 89-A on the way up to Jerome...





So this is how it will play out...

-Saturday from approx 10am-3pm will be spent at ERAU's car show.

-approx 3pm we will start packing up & prepping for the MOUNTAIN RUN.

-once we get to the top of the mountain, we can spend the afternoon hours taking in the sights, smells, & sounds of the old town of Jerome.

-then the rest of the afternoon can be spent either driving to our respective homes or you guys could stick around so we can show you the town of Prescott & the infamous WHISKEY ROW...but that's a whole other discussion!!! :yesnod 

Let me know what you guys think!!!


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

Scheduled to make an appearance at the event:

The Arizona Lamborghini Club 
The Scottsdale Exotic Car Club 

This event is posted on the following forums...

********.com
maxima.org
azht.net
sincityz.org
300zxclub.com
dynamicminicollective.org
evolutionm.net
sr20forum.com
scionlife.com
s-chassis.com
mazdaforum.com
nissanclub.com
********.com
meguiarsonline.com
superstreetonline.com
importtuner.com
sportcompactcarweb.com
myg35driver.com
my350z.com
toyotanation.com
mitsubishi-forums.com
projectz32.com
evotuners.net
nasioc.com
clubwrx.net
iwsti.com
Honda-tech.com
Hondaforum.com
fitfreak.com
hondaclub.com
civicforums.com 
superhonda.com

& SOME...


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

1 week till the event!


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

A rep from *MEGUIAR's* will be at the event doing demo's on several products all day! 

Clean & shine up your vehicles! This ones going to be a good one!!! 

It's gonna be a cool sunny day in PRESCOTT that day! 69 degrees...damn near perfect show weather!


----------

